# One rule for her...



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

A certain well-known ex glamour 'model' has just been done for driving her 7.5 tonne horsebox while using a mobile phone/spraying herself with something.

A professional LGV driver who uses a hand-held phone will lose his LGV licence for at least 2 weeks: I wonder if this well-known 'model' will pay the same price?


----------



## Over2You (29 September 2010)

At least she didn't get away with it, but the fines were negligible. What I'm puzzled about is how she was driving it without appearing to have passed a proper test. Surely a licence like that would necessitate the ability to drive such a vehicle confidently and safely. What makes it even worse is that there were four children in the lorry (presumably her own as well). Hopefully she will have learned a lesson. Here is a more detailed account of what happened: http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/8419322.Katie_Price_tells_court__I_m_just_a_typical_woman_driver_/

If you haven't seen the new box; here it is: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1202789/Katie-Price-unveils-new-pink-mobile-palace.html

I hate to say it, but I rather like the colour.


----------



## Rambo (29 September 2010)

While i don't condone the use of mobile phones whilst driving in anyway, and i'm not defending her in anyway, i do think you should check your facts first before comparing her 'status' with a commercial lorry driver. Katie Price more likely than not drives her 7.5t wagon on a standard car license as at 34 years old she more than likely passed her driving test pre-1997 and so does not require a 'full' LGV to drive such a vehicle. She will probably the same penalty therefore as any other driver on a standard license doing the same thing...namely 3 points and a relatavely small fine....so no, not really 'One rule for her...'


----------



## perfect11s (29 September 2010)

Pampera said:



			A certain well-known ex glamour 'model' has just been done for driving her 7.5 tonne horsebox while using a mobile phone/spraying herself with something.

A professional LGV driver who uses a hand-held phone will lose his LGV licence for at least 2 weeks: I wonder if this well-known 'model' will pay the same price?
		
Click to expand...

 No because it only applys to professional drivers that have a usefull occupation..  and  not bimbos


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

Rambo said:



			While i don't condone the use of mobile phones whilst driving in anyway, and i'm not defending her in anyway, i do think you should check your facts first before comparing her 'status' with a commercial lorry driver. Katie Price more likely than not drives her 7.5t wagon on a standard car license as at 34 years old she more than likely passed her driving test pre-1997 and so does not require a 'full' LGV to drive such a vehicle. She will probably the same penalty therefore as any other driver on a standard license doing the same thing...namely 3 points and a relatavely small fine....so no, not really 'One rule for her...'
		
Click to expand...

No-one can drive anything over 3.5 tonnes on a 'standard car licence'

If you passed your car test before '97, then you need to check that your licence includes C1 LGV entitlement if you wish to drive a 3.5 - 7.5 tonne truck. A 7.5 tonne vehicle is still an LGV no matter how old or famous the driver is, and if her equestrian activities are commercial (I take it she's making money from them) then she should be conducting herself like a professional driver and face similar penalties to a professional driver if she does not.

Her excuse "I am a typical woman driver" is an insult to half the human race. Is she saying that women are so incapable they should not be expected to drive to the same standard as men?

If so, perhaps all women drivers should be forced to drive pink vehicles as a warning to other road users.

40 years of feminism and we end up with this!


----------



## horses13 (29 September 2010)

She said it was only the third time she had driven the vehicle and was "probably a bit scared" driving on a motorway.

Price, of Lunghurst Road, Woldingham, Surrey, told the court: "I'm just not used to a lorry that big. "I was probably a bit scared because it was on a motorway. I don't remember veering but it is quite difficult."

Asked how easy the horsebox was to drive, Price replied: "It's massive. It's not that easy. It's quite a big vehicle, it's like a boat."

She told police in a statement she may have been spraying perfume at the time when she was seen using her mobile phone by officers.

A shocking admition she is not fit to drive the vehicle on public roads - or anywhere without an instructor!
She could kill someone.


----------



## Flame_ (29 September 2010)

Pampera said:



			No-one can drive anything over 3.5 tonnes on a 'standard car licence'

If you passed your car test before '97, then you need to check that your licence includes C1 LGV entitlement if you wish to drive a 3.5 - 7.5 tonne truck. A 7.5 tonne vehicle is still an LGV no matter how old or famous the driver is, and if her equestrian activities are commercial (I take it she's making money from them) then she should be conducting herself like a professional driver and face similar penalties to a professional driver if she does not.
		
Click to expand...

Pre 1997 standard car licences do entitle drivers to drive vehicles up to 7.5 tonne. Her horses are her own private horses and transporting them is unlikely to be for commercial gain. KP bugs me a bit but I don't understand your problem here.


----------



## Divasmum (29 September 2010)

Yes if you've had the licence long enough you can drive 7.5 t but no heavier.


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

Flame_ said:



			Pre 1997 standard car licences do entitle drivers to drive vehicles up to 7.5 tonne. Her horses are her own private horses and transporting them is unlikely to be for commercial gain. KP bugs me a bit but I don't understand your problem here.
		
Click to expand...

That's a common misconception. It doesn't matter when you passed your test, you still need a C1 LGV licence to drive a truck of 3.5 - 7.5 tonnes GVW. If you passed your test before '97, then yes you probably have that entitlement.

Given KP's tendency to commercialise every aspect of her life, I find it hard to believe her equestrian activities are not for gain. I suspect the costs of running her horses and the horse box are 'business' so far as her tax returns are concerned.

To all intents and purposes, she's driving a commercial vehicle. She should drive it to a proper standard or face the same penalties as other commercial vehicle drivers do.

It's high time the courts treated people who have chosen to put themselves in the public eye at least as harshly as they treat Joe Public. Make an example of them  and people generally will have more respect for the law.


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

I've just noticed that she claims she was driving on a motorway, but she was on the A23!


----------



## fatpiggy (29 September 2010)

Beats me how she thinks she is a typical woman driver when she isn't even a typical woman!  I wouldn't be at all surprised if the "horsey" part of her is over and done with pretty soon. She can't stick at anything for very long. God, she can't even maintain her chest size for more than a few months!   I thank my lucky stars that I'm a mere mortal, nominally broke and thoroughly ordinary and not this ok, wealthy, but incredibly fake, ugly, orange excuse for a human being ( I don't envy her poor children one jot) who in reality is no different to that coke-snorting prostitute on whatever talent(less) TV show was all over the papers this week. They both sell their t*ts for money after all.


----------



## paulineh (29 September 2010)

Whether she has the correct license or not whether she is famous or not she was caught using her mobile phone hand held and she should be find for doing so.  

The evidence was there so she should have what others have and that is points on her license and a fine. Other do not get away with it so why should she get away with it.


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

But my point is that she was driving a TRUCK.

It's an Iveco Eurocargo, not Barbies' 'my first horsebox'.

Truck drivers who are prosecuted for this offence face an appearance before the Traffic Commissioner, and the suspension of their vocational (LGV) licence for 2 weeks (far more if they have other convictions).

I wonder if this will happen to her?


----------



## perfect11s (29 September 2010)

Pampera said:



			But my point is that she was driving a TRUCK.

It's an Iveco Eurocargo, not Barbies' 'my first horsebox'.

Truck drivers who are prosecuted for this offence face an appearance before the Traffic Commissioner, and the suspension of their vocational (LGV) licence for 2 weeks (far more if they have other convictions).

I wonder if this will happen to her?
		
Click to expand...

No it wont because it is a private HGV... not for hire or reward  so she dosent need a "O"licence or to answer to the TC .. unless she is gaining  from  the use of  like advertising  with it then she could be in a lot of trouble...


----------



## arlosmum (29 September 2010)

Just to add my two penn'orth, she was fined and has 3 points added to the 7 she already has on her licence. She instructed 'Mr Loophole' to defend her, to no avail. 
Apparently, she was taking 2 of her children & 2 of someone else's children to Eurodisney, no horses. I saw her take Alex & 2 friends away for the weekend in it another time, as well. Katie likes to use her horsebox as a motorhome.


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

perfect11s said:



			No it wont because it is a private HGV... not for hire or reward  so she dosent need a "O"licence or to answer to the TC .. unless she is gaining  from  the use of  like advertising  with it then she could be in a lot of trouble...
		
Click to expand...


..thank you!

That's my point. If she's involved in using it for a commercial enterprise (such as promoting a range of clothing which happens to be in the same colour as the truck) then she needs to take the consequences.

BTW I'm aware that the stated use to which the vehicle was being put at the time of the offence was probably 'private', although if she was receiving appearance money from Disney then it would be commercial.


----------



## nativetyponies (29 September 2010)

actually a 7.5T is NON-HGV...covered by a pre 1997 licence.


----------



## Dirtymare (29 September 2010)

paulineh said:



			Whether she has the correct license or not whether she is famous or not she was caught using her mobile phone hand held and she should be find for doing so.  

The evidence was there so she should have what others have and that is points on her license and a fine. Other do not get away with it so why should she get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

Please! She was spraying purfume. Did you not read the *story* properly?

Spraying perfume? My a***!!!!


----------



## horseygirl28 (29 September 2010)

Pampera said:



			But my point is that she was driving a TRUCK.

It's an Iveco Eurocargo, not Barbies' 'my first horsebox'.

Truck drivers who are prosecuted for this offence face an appearance before the Traffic Commissioner, and the suspension of their vocational (LGV) licence for 2 weeks (far more if they have other convictions).

I wonder if this will happen to her?
		
Click to expand...

Not Barbies my first horsebox, thats hilarious!!!


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			actually a 7.5T is NON-HGV...covered by a pre 1997 licence.
		
Click to expand...

There's no such thing as HGV, and hasn't been for over 10 years.

There's LGV C1 (3.5 - 7.5 tonnes gvw)

LGV C (7.5 tonne + rigid)

LGV C1 + E (3.5 tonne - 7.5 tonne and trailer)

LGV C + E ( truck and heavy trailer or tractor unit and semi-trailer).

Unless your car licence shows C1 category you can only go to 3.5 tonnes gvw max.


----------



## Rambo (29 September 2010)

Okay, a few people are choosing to be a little pedantic here, and others are embellishing the story to suit their own ends. The bottom line is she got caught, she got prosecuted, she got 3 points and she got a fairly sizeable fine of £1000 which okay, isn't going to dent her bank balance but is probably a lot more than most people would get for being caught using a mobile at the wheel. The fact that she hasn't had her license revoked for two weeks or whatever is fairly irrelevant.....because as she doesn't make her living from driving a truck fulltime having her license revoked for two weeks would make approximately eff all difference to her....and even if it did she could just pay a groom or anyone else to drive the damned thing anyway.

I think the more amusing point here is that she tried to defend herself by saying she was actually spraying perfume.....a bit silly really because the charge wasn't "driving whilst using a mobile phone" it was "dangerous driving" or "driving without due care and attention" or similar. It is actually an offence to take your hand off the wheel to change the stereo if it causes you to lose control even momentarilyso a rather daft defence lol! Have to say though as well, i think the police officer who gave evidence was possibly 'exaggerating' a little too as he said she was half way across the second lane whereas the video evidence referred to 'slightly over'............


----------



## horseygirl28 (29 September 2010)

She got a fine and points, which seems quite a strong punishment in my opinion I have to say spraying perfume comment is quite funny but maybe quite probable as from watching her tv series, she always spraying coupious amounts of perfume on herself!!


----------



## perfect11s (29 September 2010)

horseygirl28 said:



			She got a fine and points, which seems quite a strong punishment in my opinion I have to say spraying perfume comment is quite funny but maybe quite probable as from watching her tv series, she always spraying coupious amounts of perfume on herself!!
		
Click to expand...

   I bet the dam thing stinks inside like a  perfume counter at christmas... Oh well spose its better than most horseboxes which smell of horse pee/poo , mildued leather and wet jack russell, with  slight  stale fry up smell and wiff of portable toilet thrown in...


----------



## horseygirl28 (29 September 2010)

perfect11s said:



			I bet the dam thing stinks inside like a  perfume counter at christmas... Oh well spose its better than most horseboxes which smell of horse pee/poo , mildued leather and wet jack russell, with  slight  stale fry up smell and wiff of portable toilet thrown in...

Click to expand...

Haha! I bet it really is like a Barbie horse box inside!


----------



## Pampera (29 September 2010)

The driver and front passenger seats are the same colour as the outside.

Very practical!

Still, at least she didn't need to tick the box for 'driver's airbag' when she was drawing up the spec: she's already been fitted with a pair of her own!


----------



## Barleyboo (29 September 2010)

Mmm, the police officer says he saw her using her mobile, she says spraying perfume. Surely a quick look at her mobile log would have proved it either way?


----------



## FRESHMAN (30 September 2010)

While I really could not care less either way I find it hard to believe that a Police Officer in a car could actually see what a driver of a 7.5 ton lorry was doing with her hands. In a waggon you are so much higher up than a car! Maybe KP has really bad eye sight & has to hold a mobile 3ft away from her eye line (like me) in order to text. I feel sure that most people would keep the phone at lower steering wheel level, out of sight from the most vigilant copper. It just doesnt stack up


----------



## nativetyponies (30 September 2010)

Pampera said:



			There's no such thing as HGV, and hasn't been for over 10 years.

There's LGV C1 (3.5 - 7.5 tonnes gvw)

LGV C (7.5 tonne + rigid)

LGV C1 + E (3.5 tonne - 7.5 tonne and trailer)

LGV C + E ( truck and heavy trailer or tractor unit and semi-trailer).

Unless your car licence shows C1 category you can only go to 3.5 tonnes gvw max.
		
Click to expand...

so horseboxes should now be advertised as LGV's? 



i've got, on my licence, B, BE, C1, C1E, D1, D1E...And f, k, l, n, p.

no mention of LGV though.

this is useful...

http://www.licencecheck.co.uk/category_codes.php

just one other point...you've written above that Cat 9 C is 7.5 + rigid...this is misleading as it leads the reader to assume they could drive a vehicle OVER 7.5T..which they can't without taking another test.


----------



## Pampera (30 September 2010)

I haven't mentioned  Cat 9 C, whatever that is.

C is anything over 7.5 tonnes, C1 is 3.5 to 7.5 tonnes.

C also entitles you to drive 3.5 to 7.5 tonnes, as well as any rigid truck of any weight (which is in practice up to 32 tonnes on 4 axles).

And you are quite right, the term HGV or non-HGV is meaningless now, and shouldn't be used in advertising as it's no real help to anyone.

I know I've been accused of being pedantic, all I will say is if you want pedantic go to a VOSA/police checkpoint.

A VOSA man tells me they are now setting up checkpoints on Sundays with the aim of catching horseboxes: "easy pickings" he called them.

Not only are many of the drivers not licenced, a lot of the vehicles are so highly spec'd that they are near max weight even before the horse is put in them.

Don't flame me for this, it's just what he told me!

If I was buying a 7.5 tonne horsebox, I'd insist on getting it weighed before I parted with my money. Modern European truck chassis are really heavy compared to the old Bedfords and Fords. If you are starting from scratch, then Isuzu and Mitsubishi Fuso are the lightest chassis.


----------



## nativetyponies (30 September 2010)

cat 9..its on the back of your photocard licence...

this lot here....


Licence Checks Vehicle Categories
Licence Checks Vehicle 
Motorcycles 
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Light motorcycles with a cubic capacity not exceeding 125cc and a power output not exceeding 11kW (14.6bhp). A1 17   
Motorcycles up to 25kW(33bhp) and a power to weight ratio not exceeding 0.16kW / kg. Motorcycle combination with a power to weight ratio not exceeding 0.16kW / kg. A 17   
Any size motorcycle with or without a sidecar. A 21 1 

3 or 4 wheeled light vehicles 
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Motor tricycles / quad cycles, 3 or 4 wheeled vehicles with an un-laden weight not exceeding 550kg. B1 17 2 

Cars 
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Motor vehicles with a MAM not exceeding 3500kg having not more than 8 passenger seats with a trailer up to 750kg. Combinations of towing vehicles in category B and a trailer, where the MAM of the combination does not exceed 3500kg and the MAM of the trailer does not exceed the unladen mass of the towing vehicle. B 17 2 
Automatic cars 
As cars, but with automatic transmission. B Automatic 17 2 
Cars with trailers 
Combinations of vehicles consisting of a vehicle in category B and a trailer, where the combination does not come within category B. B+E 17   

Medium Sized Vehicles 
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Lorries between 3500kg and 7500kg with a trailerup to 750kg. C1 18 3 
Medium Sized vehicles with trailers 
Lorries between 3500kg and 7500kg with a trailer over 750kg - total weight not more than 12000kg (if you passed your category B test prior to 1.1.1997 you will be restricted to a total weight not more than 8250kg). C1+E 21 3 

Large Vehicles  
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Vehicles over 3500kg with a trailer up to 750kg. C 21 4 
Large Vehicles with trailers 
Vehicles over 3500kg with a trailer over 750kg. C+E 21 4 

Minibuses 
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Vehicles with between 9 and 16 passenger seats with a trailer up to 750kg. D1 21 5 
Minibuses with trailers 
Combinations of vehicles where the towing vehicle is in subcategory D1 and its trailer has a MAM of over 750kg, provided that the MAM of the combination thus formed does not exceed 12000kg, and the MAM of the trailer does not exceed the unladen mass of the towing vehicle. D1+E 21 5 

Buses  
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Any bus with more than 8 passenger seats with a trailer up to 750kg. D 21 5 
Buses with trailers 
Any bus with more than 8 passenger seats with a trailer over 750kg. D+E; 21   

Other Categories  
Description Category Minimum Age See Note 
Agricultural tractors F 17 6 
Road Rollers G 21 7 
Tracked Vehicles H 21   
Mowing machine or vehicle controlled by a pedestrian K 16   
Electric vehicles L 17   
Vehicles used for very short distances on public roads N     
Mopeds P 16   


Notes 
Note 1 
Age 21 or 2 years from the date of standard A test pass. 

Note 2 
Age 16 if you are currently getting Disability Living Allowance at the higher rate (mobility component). 

Note 3 
Age 18 if combination weight is under 7500kg. 

Note 4 
Age 17 if member of armed forces. 
Age 18 if member of the Young Drivers Scheme. 

Note 5 
Age 17 if member of armed forces. 
Age 18(i) while learning to drive or taking passenger carrying vehicle (PCV) test; or (ii) after passing a PC V test when: 
driving on a regular service where the route does not exceed 50km, or 
driving a PCV constructed to carry no more than 16 passengers, and 
the vehicle is operated under a Public Service Vehicle (PSV) operator's licence or permit. 
(iii) not engaged in the carriage of passengers 

Note 6 
Age 16 for tractors less than 2.45m wide. It must only pull trailers less than 2.45m wide with two wheels, or four close coupled. 

Note 7 
Age 17 for small road rollers with metal or hard rollers. They must not be steam powered, weigh more than 11.69 tonnes or be made for carrying loads.


----------



## jodie3 (30 September 2010)

I didn't realise her lorry was a 7.5t, thought it was one of the smaller boxes?

Definitely no motorway through Bolney where local radio reckon she was stopped.

Why would someone with all the money she's got take their friends and family to Eurodisney in a horsebox?!


----------



## Over2You (30 September 2010)

jodie3 said:



			Why would someone with all the money she's got take their friends and family to Eurodisney in a horsebox?!
		
Click to expand...

To show off her new toy, and to get lots of attention. The woman doesn't know the meaning of the word modesty.


----------



## Onyxia (30 September 2010)

perfect11s said:



			I bet the dam thing stinks inside like a  perfume counter at christmas... Oh well spose its better than most horseboxes which smell of horse pee/poo , mildued leather and wet jack russell, with  slight  stale fry up smell and wiff of portable toilet thrown in...

Click to expand...

You say that like it's a bad thing  

She was caught,prosicuted and fined-job done.
Her bloody stupid attempt at a defense on the other hand


----------



## RunToEarth (30 September 2010)

Pampera said:



			A VOSA man tells me they are now setting up checkpoints on Sundays with the aim of catching horseboxes: "easy pickings" he called them.

Not only are many of the drivers not licenced, a lot of the vehicles are so highly spec'd that they are near max weight even before the horse is put in them.

Don't flame me for this, it's just what he told me!

If I was buying a 7.5 tonne horsebox, I'd insist on getting it weighed before I parted with my money. Modern European truck chassis are really heavy compared to the old Bedfords and Fords. If you are starting from scratch, then Isuzu and Mitsubishi Fuso are the lightest chassis.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I completely agree. 3horse box with more than day living on is destined to be overweight with three on, we were overly careful this time at Lincs and did about three trips with 2 lorries to be safe, but wondering around the lorry parks you wonder why you bother, some of them are so overweight it is stupid. 
the woman next to us at GYS said "Oh yes ours will be hugely overweight with three on, but it's ok because my husband drives and he has an HGV licence... I think she was completely missing the point the with all the licences in the world, a 7.5t overweight is NOT an HGV (or whatever terms are for them now, sorry!) it is still built on a 7.5 chassis and the brakes are not designed for that weight. i always did wonder whether they got pulled and fined. 
KP, as much as I loathe her, is an extremely smart woman when it comes to business, bright pink lorry or none!


----------



## perfect11s (1 October 2010)

RunToEarth said:



			Oh I completely agree. 3horse box with more than day living on is destined to be overweight with three on, we were overly careful this time at Lincs and did about three trips with 2 lorries to be safe, but wondering around the lorry parks you wonder why you bother, some of them are so overweight it is stupid. 
the woman next to us at GYS said "Oh yes ours will be hugely overweight with three on, but it's ok because my husband drives and he has an HGV licence... I think she was completely missing the point the with all the licences in the world, a 7.5t overweight is NOT an HGV (or whatever terms are for them now, sorry!) it is still built on a 7.5 chassis and the brakes are not designed for that weight. i always did wonder whether they got pulled and fined. 
KP, as much as I loathe her, is an extremely smart woman when it comes to business, bright pink lorry or none!
		
Click to expand...

  I wonder if shes overweight on the front axle... she certainly will be if she keeps having inhancements


----------



## Pampera (1 October 2010)

See

http://www.roadtransport.com/Articl...o-mother39s-funeral39-claims-disqualified.htm


One rule for the rich...another for the poor!


----------



## Pampera (1 October 2010)

RunToEarth said:



			Oh I completely agree. 3horse box with more than day living on is destined to be overweight with three on, we were overly careful this time at Lincs and did about three trips with 2 lorries to be safe, but wondering around the lorry parks you wonder why you bother, some of them are so overweight it is stupid. 
the woman next to us at GYS said "Oh yes ours will be hugely overweight with three on, but it's ok because my husband drives and he has an HGV licence... I think she was completely missing the point the with all the licences in the world, a 7.5t overweight is NOT an HGV (or whatever terms are for them now, sorry!) it is still built on a 7.5 chassis and the brakes are not designed for that weight. i always did wonder whether they got pulled and fined.
		
Click to expand...

An overloaded 7.5 tonne truck is not just overweight as far as the brakes are concerned, but also the wheels and tyres. Look at the wheels on a 7.5 tonner and an 18 tonner for comparison. Some people seem to think that because their use is leisure rather than commercial, these things don't matter...

If you are caught overweight, the vehicle will be impounded until enough has been off-loaded to make it legal again!

You would have to get another horsebox to come out and take one of the horses. A potential nightmare.


----------



## Seahorse (1 October 2010)

Pampera said:



			I've just noticed that she claims she was driving on a motorway, but she was on the A23!
		
Click to expand...

That part of the A23 is 3 lanes wide

Also the lorry is only stalled for 2 horses which would keep the weight down, although she didn't have any horse on board at the time.

Just got this from the Directgov website

*If you passed your category B (car) test before 1 January 1997 you would also have had the entitlement to drive vehicles between 3,500 and 7,500 kg (now known as C1 and C1E vehicles).
However you can only drive such a vehicle and tow a trailer where the total weight of both is no more than 8,250 kg.
You can also drive minibuses with up to 16 passenger seats (now known as D1 and D1E vehicles) as long as you are not driving for hire or reward.


----------



## wireweiners (1 October 2010)

Personally I don't think any of my horses would load in that thing.  They'd refuse out of pure embarrassment at being seen in a hot pink sparkly horse van.  Does she at least have mares?  Please tell me that she doesn't force a poor gelding to ride in it.


----------



## perfect11s (1 October 2010)

wireweiners said:



			Personally I don't think any of my horses would load in that thing.  They'd refuse out of pure embarrassment at being seen in a hot pink sparkly horse van.  Does she at least have mares?  Please tell me that she doesn't force a poor gelding to ride in it.
		
Click to expand...

 Do you guys know who she is ?? my cousins in the midwest didn't and  I had to explain  she was  like  a bit like Paris Hilton but without  the class .......
hopefully  horses  are colour blind.....


----------



## horseygirl28 (1 October 2010)

wireweiners said:



			Personally I don't think any of my horses would load in that thing.  They'd refuse out of pure embarrassment at being seen in a hot pink sparkly horse van.  Does she at least have mares?  Please tell me that she doesn't force a poor gelding to ride in it.
		
Click to expand...

I think my geldings would be horrified by the colour!


----------



## wireweiners (1 October 2010)

perfect11s said:



			Do you guys know who she is ?? my cousins in the midwest didn't and  I had to explain  she was  like  a bit like Paris Hilton but without  the class .......
hopefully  horses  are colour blind..... 

Click to expand...

No, I'm older than dirt and don't really keep up with pop culture.  I do know who Paris Hilton is though.


----------



## KarynK (1 October 2010)

perfect11s said:



			...  I had to explain  she was  like  a bit like Paris Hilton but without  the class ....... 

Click to expand...

Paris Hilton has class ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Horseyscot (1 October 2010)

KarynK said:



			Paris Hilton has class ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

LOL! News to me too!!


----------



## perfect11s (2 October 2010)

KarynK said:



			Paris Hilton has class ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Yes but only a insiwinsy tiny bit more !!!!!!!LOL......


----------



## jrp204 (2 October 2010)

I couldn't care less about KP but what is the problem with her? She has been fined, so have a lot of people. She drives a lorry and has a business which is unconnected to her horses, same as alot of people. AND she uses her lorry as a mobile home, she isn't the first person to have done that either (just walk around the lorry/caravan park at Badminton, not everyone with a lorry is riding there). I'm sure her license will have been checked and she won't be the first person, woman or man to be a bit daunted about the size of the lorry. So, it is PINK! who cares?


----------

